# Safeguard Easy  probs



## theriffs (10. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen 
also ich haben obengenanntes prog gestern draufgemacht 
alle partitionen sind gut verschlüsselt
dann habe ich meine externe HDD verschlüsselt (dat ging übernacht )
leider hat sich der pc aufgehangen 

so seit dem komme ich net mehr rein 
also pass abfrage wird mmit ok bestätigt 
nur bleibt der Bildschirm blau und das logo von safe steht oben 
und unten steht 
Leertaste drücken um Bildschirmschoner zu aktivieren 

mehr kommt nicht 

was kann ich machen um wieder voll auf Pc zukommen 
ohne alle neu zumachen 
danke schon mal
cu
MFG


----------



## Jens B. (10. November 2004)

Moin.

Da bist du hier aber im total falschen Forum geladet... probiers doch mal im Windows Forum (bzw. warte, bis ein Mod den Thread verschiebt  ;-] )

Grüsse,
J


----------



## theriffs (11. November 2004)

ups
sorry jetzt sehe ich das auch,das ich im falschen bin

ist wohl weil mich dat etwas aufregt
sorry noch mal
könnte das mal bitte jemannd verschieben 
danke


----------

